# heater switch..



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

hi all i have a problem with fiat ducato jtd 2001..on hobby750 the heater blower when switch is turned to 4 it will work great but when on either 1,2,3, wont work but there is power getting to all these settings so my son as ask me to ask you good people if anyone could tell me if there is a rectifer after the switch if this makes sense.. :? ...thank you in advance masie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

masie123 said:


> hi all i have a problem with fiat ducato jtd 2001..on hobby750 the heater blower when switch is turned to 4 it will work great but when on either 1,2,3, wont work but there is power getting to all these settings so my son as ask me to ask you good people if anyone could tell me if there is a rectifer after the switch if this makes sense.. :? ...thank you in advance masie


Hi Masie,

Although I can't supply the answer you need, perhaps a look >>Here <<  might help, and if necessary, you may have to sign up to get more help.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

And a forum discussion >>on the same problem you are having<<.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

not read the links but you'll find its the resister bank located in the fan duct.... and usualy its the diode which goes open or the solder has melted, sometimes caused by the motor bearings in need of service, etc.... hope that helps..


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks so much you guys for all this info much appreciated..masie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> And a forum discussion >>on the same problem you are having<<.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Funnily enough Masie, if you go to page 4 on that link, one of our members "captmike", was having the same problem with his heater fan on his Hymer B694 , back in 2009.

Touch wood (or head :lol: ), I hope I don't experience the same problem.

Please come back and let us know how you get on with it.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

lol JockandRita ill touch wood aswell for ya because it runs in threes you know 
but im sure you would be on the ball far more quicker then my lot to get it sorted but with all your and others great help should be done soon fingers crossed..
seen the post you refer to and am printing all the post so far to give to my son to work with at weekend.. 
will let you know thanks again  masie


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

when we first got our ducato we drove around for the first couple of trips thinking the heater was rubbish, by chance I realised that the heater dial went way past the the max indicator and hey presto, warm as toast.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

lol tony i was always asking my oh to turn down the heater he always seems cold even when hot :lol: but now i'v got my wish not permantly i hope...


----------

